# corns - what would i get?



## xxpaintxx (Mar 16, 2009)

sugar and toffee again.

just had em looked at by someone who has been breeding corns for years now.

sugar - sunglow amel

toffee - unidentified. grey back ground with caramel colors but with squares, the circles underneath, the dashes to the belly, then a heavily freckled spotty belly.

both hold the "small" genes so look very cute 









http://static.preloved.co.uk/uploads/userphotos/09/0506/1421903-832m.jpg

if that link works, its toffee.

yeah so what will i get now? lol


----------



## oakelm (Jan 14, 2009)

Here is your pic posted up, looks like a caramel to me but cant be certain as he still looks young so still has time for the colours to change, and a sunglow amel is just a line breed amel for the lack of white

So amel x caramel
Offspring would be all normals het amel, caramel

That is unless either have any hets you dont already known about so would end up having to wait to see what surprises pop out


----------



## xxpaintxx (Mar 16, 2009)

awww thanks hun
i thought he was caramel in the pic too, but he is a lot more grey and has more orangy blotches underneath. the bloke i got him from has true caramels and there are differences. he is 12 to 18 months old. but both of them hold dwarfism genes so they only dinky


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

have you got any more info on the 'dwarf' genes, i've not heard of that in corns before?


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

As said in your other post Toffie is a Copper corn a hybrid of a corn snake and a great plains rat snake.All fulture offspring from toffie will be Copper corns and if amel there Creamsicle corns.

So.

Sunglow corn X Copper corn = .

100%Copper corn HET Amel,Hypo.
----
Sunglow corn X Copper corn HET Amel = .

Copper corn HET Amel,Hypo.
Creamsicle corn HET Hypo.


----------



## mad4frogs (Aug 8, 2006)

eeji said:


> have you got any more info on the 'dwarf' genes, i've not heard of that in corns before?


 
Dwarf Corn Snake


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

ahh its a mega hybrid then, with cornsnake, emoryi, and intermontana blood.

I thought it was a cornsnake thing


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

eeji said:


> ahh its a mega hybrid then, with cornsnake, emoryi, and intermontana blood.
> 
> I thought it was a cornsnake thing


Dwarf corn is not a hybrid.But the name is is misleading as it's a Pure strain of Great plains rat snake(Pantherophis emoryi intermontana).Found be tween Utah and Colorado.Not a morph or strain of Corn snake(Pantherophis guttata guttata).

(Pantherophis emoryi intermontana).


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

hybrid was referring to the op's snake, a mixture of 3 sub species


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

eeji said:


> hybrid was referring to the op's snake, a mixture of 3 sub species


Ah sorry yes if they both have dwarf corn blood there both Guttata/Emoryi Hybrids.

Sugar-Amel hypo copper.
Toffie-Copper corn.

Both the result of (Pantherophis guttata) X (Pantherophis emoryi).

So 

Amel hypo copper corn X Copper corn = .

100%Copper corn HET Amel,Hypo.
----
Amel hypo copper X Copper HET Amel = .

50%Copper HET Amel/Poss HET Hypo.
50%Creamsicle Poss-HET Hypo.


----------

